# Field‐Comm/In‐Field Express



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with either of these services? Are they expensive? User friendly? Worth the cost? I recieved an application that indicates I would have to use it/them.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Infield*

It seems easy to work with the only problem is it doesn't work with Apple computers. If you are using explorer then you are ok.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Anyone have any experience with either of these services? Are they expensive? User friendly? Worth the cost? I recieved an application that indicates I would have to use it/them.


We use fieldcomm. It could get pricey of you don't have enough work to offset the costs. Infield express for us is free. Depends in what package you use.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been using fieldcomm for over 3 years. I really like it, but you should choose in-field express if you are a small organization. Its great for invoicing, and updating, but i've ditched the accounting software included with it because it is so hard to work with. Just export your orders into a spreadsheet to get them into quickbooks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

brm1109 said:


> It seems easy to work with the only problem is it doesn't work with Apple computers. If you are using explorer then you are ok.


It works with my Macbook, you just have to download the right stuff.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> It seems easy to work with the only problem is it doesn't work with Apple computers. If you are using explorer then you are ok.


You have to use the fusion emulator for macs. Or load it with windows.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We use Infield express and it has issues. It relies on silverlight and adobe reader. Any given day one of them goes down.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> We use Infield express and it has issues. It relies on silverlight and adobe reader. Any given day one of them goes down.


Adobe rarely gives me any issue. Silverlight on the other hand is one of the worst programs i have EVER dealt with!! I'm running a 2010 Dell with Windows 7 and Silverlight NEVER works properly...........


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Adobe rarely gives me any issue. Silverlight on the other hand is one of the worst programs i have EVER dealt with!! I'm running a 2010 Dell with Windows 7 and Silverlight NEVER works properly...........


There is something about Infield that screws with Adobe when you open up Work Orders. Silverlight is hit or miss and it usually decides to crap out half way through a 200 picture upload. My processors get pissed daily.


----------

